# Kings Creek Plantation



## Miss Marty (Apr 23, 2006)

The Cottages at Kings Creek Plantation 

We are staying at The Cottages at Kings Creek Plantation 
It is a very nice resort and has some of the nicest people
working at the front desk. Check in was fast and easy.
We are within walking distance of the Club House.
We have a beautiful three (3) bedroom cottage.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 23, 2006)

Marty,
you are across the street from President's Park.  Give us a review if you go there.  It is so odd looking, but I've never been there to check it out.  

Also, could you give us a run down of the lay out of the cottage?

Have a great week.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 26, 2006)

*The Three Bedroom Cottages at Kings Creek Plantation*

*Location - Location - Location. 
We have the best location!*

We can see and walk to the Club House and Aquatic Center
& we`re right next to Owners Services and the Model Home. 

We have a front porch that is shared by both A & B sides
On the A side we have a huge patio off of the bedrooms 
On the B side we have a really nice size deck/patio 

The unit is painted light pale yellow with white trim
and has a rich looking solid color Hunter Green Carpet

Two regular bathroom with tub/shower combo in side A
Nice size bathroom with Whirlpool Tub and Shower in B
There are smaller size stackable washers and dryers A&B

All of the windows open and close and have screens
and white plantation style blinds with valances on top. 

Three (3) car/vehicle private parking right next to the house A/B
On the other side of the road is a picnic area with a bar-b-q grill

The landscaping beside our unit is beautiful.
On Tuesday, the landscapers worked all around our unit and 
along our road - fixing everything up for Spring - we are in 
a highly visited area. Everyone walks over to see the model.

The Bushes and Trees are in bloom and the weather was in the
mid 80`s on Sunday, Monday, Tuesday. It turned cooler over 
night and we had lite rain but the weather forecast for later 
this week should still be nice - Sunny and in the 70`s. 

Sunday: Lunch at Red - Hot - Blue, Bar - B - Q Restaurant
Monday: Lunch - Kentucky Fried Chicken on Route 60
Tuesday: Early Dinner at The Yorktown Pub with T/S friends


----------



## jberndt10 (Apr 27, 2006)

Weren't you just in Williamsburg?  If you haven't gone to the Yankee Candle Outlet on Richmond Road, make sure you do, it actually snowed in the Christmas section.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 30, 2006)

* 2006*

Kings Creek Plantation 
Three Bedroom Cottage   
Units: 107 A & B 
Petersburg Circle


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 26, 2007)

*What a difference a year makes!*

See my Kings Creek Plantation 
Tug Review for our 2006 Visit


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 15, 2007)

*See Tug Review The Cottages at Kings Creek Plantation*

If anyone owns at this Williamsburg timeshare resort 
Please keep us posted on new furnishings, carpet, etc.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 9, 2008)

*Kings Creek Plantation - Three Bedroom Cottages*

Has anyone visited Kings Creek Plantation recently (2008)
Have they replaced the old living room furniture & carpet


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 12, 2008)

*KCP*

e-mail reply from KCP Owner Services Department

our resort is currently in the process of refurbishing 
all of our cottage units, to include new furniture.


----------



## anne1125 (Apr 12, 2008)

Marty, I envy you.  You are always going where I wish I was going.  Are you still going to Massanutten for the week covering July 4th?

We'll be in the Woodstone section that week.

Anne


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 26, 2008)

*Kings Creek Plantation Newletter (Online PDF) 110*

*
The Cottages Refurbishment Continues into 2008 *

http://www.kingscreekplantation.com/kcp/pdf/newsletter.pdf


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 26, 2008)

*Kings Creek Plantation - The Estates - KCE*

Fifty Three Estate Houses - Route 199
near The New Marquis Shopping Center

Seven Units Available by Mid March
Five Additional Units by Mid May 08


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 29, 2009)

*Kings Creek Plantation  - Williamsburg Virginia*

*
Kings Creek Plantation*

Has anyone stayed Kings Creek Plantation recently (2009)
Have they replaced the old living room furniture and carpet

How would you compare them to the Estate Homes


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 29, 2009)

Marty,
I stayed in the Estates this past Spring and had a 4BR unit.  They were very, very nice.  It was basically a 2BR and 2 1BRs with lock off capability to make it a 3BR and a 1BR.  All 4 BRs were not connected.

I also stayed in a 4BR (Townes) in 2007 and the Estates are much nicer, but the Townes are larger, but again the 4BRs weren't connected as 2 2BR.  

All in this resort has a ton of potential, but they are missing the following key things:

food service
activities of any significance
decent market place to buy sundries

Think about the other resorts in Williamsburg that have these.  Kings Creek would surpass them if they spent some more money on amenities.  Only Fords Colony would be better in my opinion.


----------



## tonyg (Oct 29, 2009)

I have to agree with Matt's list of amenitiy needs. Not even a table tennis table.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 9, 2009)

*KCI - The Estates at Kings Creek - Internet Rates*

*
Four Bedroom "Estates" Sleeps up to 14  
$389 * $589 ** $629 *** $589 **** *

Weekly Rate - Buy 6 nights, get the 7th night free!

* Prices in red are for a minimum three night stay 
during the period of January 2 through March 18, 2009

** Prices in blue are for a minimum three night stay 
during the period of March 19 through June 9, 2009

*** Prices in green are for a minimum three night stay 
during the period of June 10 through September 2, 2009

**** Prices in orange are for a minimum three night stay 
during the period of September 3 through December 31, 2009

Cancellation Policy 

All reservations that are rescheduled are subject to a fee of 
$40.00 to $100.00 and are subject to availability.

All reservations are non-refundable, 
this would include no shows or early departures.


----------



## Patri (Nov 9, 2009)

Marty, why are your posts always in a block pattern? They are difficult to read.


----------

